
0 Day Bug in Grub2 Hack into a Linux Computer Just by Pressing Backspace 28 Time - kalilinuxtuts
http://www.haktuts.in/2015/12/0-day-vulnerability-in-linux-grub-2-allow-attacker-to-bypass-authentication.html
======
JdeBP
The original vulnerability report is already on Hacker News at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747267)
.

